# [Redes] Configuracion Inalambrica (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados

Acabo de conextar mi tarjeta de red inalambrica USB a mi compu y puedo conextarla a la red mediante iwconfig.

Pero estoy muy confundido sobre que mover para que la conexion sea realizada durante el arranque del sistema. pueden ayudarme ?

ESSID := GENTOO2010

KEY (WEP) := 1122334455

Dispositivo := Alfa AWUS036H (wlan0)

Chip := RTL8187

De antemano..... muchas gracias!

----------

## esteban_conde

En el directorio /etc/conf.d/ existe al menos en mi sistema un archivo de nombre wireless.example, viene preparado para que el usuario no tenga más que descomentar lo que le interese para levantar la tarjeta.

Naturalmente también tienes que hacer lo mismo con el archivo /etc/conf.d/net.example, despues de eso sólo tienes que hacer cp wireless.example wireless y cp net.example net luego /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

Si no te sale a la primera insiste pues los tiros van por ahí.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Te pongo la que yo tengo puesta en mi portatil...

El mio va con una tarjeta pcmcia, pero creo que eso no influye en la parte que estamos viendo...

Yo creo recordar que al principio lo tenia puesto en los sitios que te dice esteban conde... pero un dia se me empezó a quejar y me decía que si el código era deprecate y noseque (aunque seguia funcionando), así que le hice caso y lo meti todo aqui (creo que eso me decia al arrancar que lo pusiese en este archivo), bueno el caso es que así a mi me funciona perfectamente:

En mi caso tengo dos redes en el portatil, en un post que puse hace tiempo me explicaron como gestionar dos redes en linux... te pongo el link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791513-highlight-.html

fichero:

/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

# Configurado con lo que pone en el wireless.examples

mode_eth1="managed"

essid_eth1="la tuya"

key_WJazztel="s:La que quieras pero 5 letras/numeros"

# para ver los nombres de los server de DNS ver archivo /etc/resolve.conf

Espero que te funcione,

Un saludo a todos y feliz salida y entrada de año

----------

## JotaCE

 :Crying or Very sad:   lo intento todo y nada funciona..... alguna otra sugerencia ?

lo que si estoy seguro es que el driver esta bien en el kernel pero no logro configurar /etc/conf.d/net correctamente.

----------

## el_Salmon

Prueba a usar Wicd

----------

## will198

Hola,

La verdad es que no se que más puedes hacer, (no soy ningún experto), pero algunas recomendaciones...

Intenta configurar la red sin clave, normalmente a mi siempre me daba problemas lo de la clave... primero hazla funcionar sin clave y luego con clave...

Si tienes dos tarjetas de red... (una de cable y otra sin), prueba a ver si funciona la de cable... a mi lo que me pasaba (como puse en el post de consulta sobre dos redes en linux) lo que me pasaba es que se configuraba todo para la cable e intentaba funcionar con la de cable en lugar de con la wifi... creo que lo que hacía era quitar el driver de la red/o creo que la desmontaba a mano (me hice hasta un script de inicio que la desmontaba por defecto al arrancar, hasta que me explicaron como hacerlo en el post) para que por narices tuviese que funcionar la wifi.,

Mira a ver que errores te da cuando inicias gentoo...

Espera a que alguno con más experiencia te de la solución  :Smile: 

Siento no poder serte de más ayuda  :Sad: 

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

No se si sea lo conveniente pero no quiero abrir otro post ya que llevaria el mismo encabezado.

Me gustaria saber como hacer para hacer funcionar mi Dell Inspiron 1501 con Wifi. He lo grado hacer funcionar el hardware lo que me hace falta es lo mas sencillo y es crear el script para que pueda tomar los parametros de la red.

Mi tarjeta es integrada y es una Atheros el hardware el sistema lo nombro como wlan0, los Howto y Wiki que encuentro son de configuraciones sobre madwifi y hardware llamado ath0. no se como llegarle al asunto, me gustaria que me dieran una orientadita a ver si loco configurar eso como es debido.

PD: ya he pasado por aca http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/w/index.php?title=Special:Search&search=Atheros&go=Go sin lograr ningun resultado, orientenme porfa

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> Prueba a usar Wicd

 

Murderer, por si no lo has probado nunca, sigue el consejo de el_Salmon. Wicd funciona perfectamente.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

A lo mejor es que no empezamos por el principio, es decir:

en /etc/init.d/ como root ln -sf ./net.lo ./net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

Si al iniciar hay problemas, casi seguro que dmesg | less te da alguna pista de lo que falla.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Como dicen esteban conde, tenéis que configurar antes lo del /etc/init.d/

os pongo mi salida por si os puede ayudar:

localhost will198 #  rc-config list |grep net

  net.eth0                  

  net.eth1                  default

  net.lo                    boot

  netmount                  default

  w-net.eth0-stop           

localhost will198 # 

del último "w-net.eth0-stop" no le hagais ni caso, fue un script que me monté para parar la eth0 ya que si funcionaba la eth0 no funcionaba la eth1... hasta que me explicaron como hacerlo en el link que puse arriba,

Si no os va, probar el programita que os ha recomendado ino... yo no lo he probado, pero me imagino que irá.

Y un consejo, probar primero con la red abierta sin contraseña, y cuando rule, a pegarse con la contraseña.

Yo tb probaría a ver si la tarjeta funciona y no se conecta o si es problema de la tarjeta que no funciona... (para acotar el problema)

Probar con el iwlist eth1 scanning (en mi caso escanea las redes... si lo hace la tarjeta funciona y no se conecta, si no es problema de la tarjeta) 

Un saludo

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *el_Salmon wrote:*   Prueba a usar Wicd 
> 
> Murderer, por si no lo has probado nunca, sigue el consejo de el_Salmon. Wicd funciona perfectamente.
> 
> Salud!

 Hace rato que lo llevo instalado y nunca me ha funcionado, no hay manera de hacer algun script o algo. No me gustaria hacer configuraciones atravez de programas ya que de esa manera no se aprende, quiero hacer todo via consola jejeje...

----------

## JotaCE

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> A lo mejor es que no empezamos por el principio, es decir:
> 
> en /etc/init.d/ como root ln -sf ./net.lo ./net.wlan0
> 
> rc-update add net.wlan0 default
> ...

 

Hola Esteban

Estoy siguiendo tu consejo pero al iniciar me da el siguiente mensaje

```

* Starting wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                         [ !! ]

* ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 could not start
```

el archivo dmesg me muestra lo siguiente

```
[    1.196410] usb 1-7: default language 0x0409

[    1.201534] usb 1-7: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[    1.201538] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8187

[    1.201607] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.201675] usb 1-7: Product: RTL8187_Wireless

[    1.201739] usb 1-7: Manufacturer: Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_

[    1.201806] usb 1-7: SerialNumber: 00C0CA310450

[    1.201953] usb 1-7: uevent

[    1.202062] usb 1-7: usb_probe_device

[    1.202070] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.202782] usb 1-7: adding 1-7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.203291] usb 1-7:1.0: uevent

[    1.203374] rtl8187 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.203378] rtl8187 1-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.872335] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 6564 bytes left

[    1.874941] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    1.876173] phy0: hwaddr 00:c0:ca:31:04:50, RTL8187vB (default) V1 + rtl8225z2

[    1.887456] rtl8187: Customer ID is 0xFF

[    1.887629] Registered led device: rtl8187-phy0::tx

[    1.887777] Registered led device: rtl8187-phy0::rx

[    1.887897] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'
```

y el archivo /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.254" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 

mode_wlan0="managed"

essid_wlan0="GENTOO2010"

key_wlan0="1122334455"
```

```
localhost jotace # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

localhost jotace #
```

----------

## luisx

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*    *el_Salmon wrote:*   Prueba a usar Wicd 
> 
> Murderer, por si no lo has probado nunca, sigue el consejo de el_Salmon. Wicd funciona perfectamente.
> 
> Salud! Hace rato que lo llevo instalado y nunca me ha funcionado, no hay manera de hacer algun script o algo. No me gustaria hacer configuraciones atravez de programas ya que de esa manera no se aprende, quiero hacer todo via consola jejeje...

 

a mi me funciona perfectamente en kde 4, despues de instalarlo lo agregaste al al nivel Default?  rc-update add wicd default ?

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Como root ejecuta ifconfig y peganos la salida, tambien es imprescindible saber si el router pertenece a la misma red que wlan0, si puedes entrar a él comprueba si tiene el essid gentoo2010 mi router lo tiene puesto en la sección wireless y la ip en la sección lan.

----------

## JotaCE

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Como root ejecuta ifconfig y peganos la salida, tambien es imprescindible saber si el router pertenece a la misma red que wlan0, si puedes entrar a él comprueba si tiene el essid gentoo2010 mi router lo tiene puesto en la sección wireless y la ip en la sección lan.

 

```
localhost jotace # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
localhost jotace # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Si configuro mediante iwconfig el ESSID y el WEP KEY la compu navega corectamente y claro que con la ip del AP puedo entrar a la cofiguración.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.254" )
> 
> routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
> 
> mode_wlan0="managed"
> ...

 

Comenta las lineas de mode y essid e inicia wlan0.

 *Quote:*   

> config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.254" )
> 
> routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
> 
> #mode_wlan0="managed"
> ...

 

----------

## JotaCE

Comenta las lineas de mode y essid e inicia wlan0.

 *Quote:*   

> config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.254" )
> 
> routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
> 
> #mode_wlan0="managed"
> ...

 

Creo que va avanzando pero aun algo anda mal

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   WEP key is not set for "GENTOO2010" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "INFINITUMDBC4C2" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "INFINITUMED512C" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "INFINITUM1962" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "INFINITUM8F2086" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

i * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 could not start

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no se me ocurre nada para hacerla funcionar de momento ahora bien, si inicias la conexión con iwconfig y despues de conectado ejecutas ifconfig sin parametros ¿que obtienes?.

----------

## JotaCE

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues no se me ocurre nada para hacerla funcionar de momento ahora bien, si inicias la conexión con iwconfig y despues de conectado ejecutas ifconfig sin parametros ¿que obtienes?.

 

```
en /etc/conf.d/net es 

key_GENTOO2010="1122334455" 
```

y al reiniciar ......

```

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "GENTOO2010" at 00:24:17:XX:XX:XX

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP enabled)

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.67 from 192.168.1.254

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.67 from 192.168.1.254

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.67 is available on attached networks

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.67 for 86400 seconds                              [ ok ] 

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.1.67/24
```

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!

----------

